# Homemade butter



## luvs (Feb 7, 2005)

1/2 pt. whipping cream
salt 

pour room temp. cream into a glass mason jar. shake till butter forms, about 5 minutes. pour off whey; rinse butter under coldest water possible as you squeeze out all of the whey and water with a wooden spoon. when water squeezed from butter is clear, squeeze remainder out, stir in salt if desired,and pack into a 4 oz. container. cover and chill.
you may also add:
-garlic
-fresh herbs
-cinnamon 
-cayenne


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2005)

We used to do this when we were kids.  Thanks for the happy memories.

( we added a few drops of yellow food coloring too...so it would be prettier.)


----------



## luvs (Feb 11, 2005)

you're welcome.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Luvs, I'm going to try this.


----------

